# Mitsero copper mine, Cyprus - November 2010 (2012 update)



## lost (Dec 17, 2010)

IMGP6938 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Mitsero started mining in the 1920s and ended approximately 30 years ago. http://www.mitsero.org.cy/english/mining_quarries.shtm
I looked at a few mines in Cyprus, but most had been converted to refuse tips. Mitsero has been saved by its rural location in the Troodos mountains. There's a disused blue asbestos mine 30 miles away, but I selected not to visit that one...




IMGP6933 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




IMGP6894 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




IMGP6915 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




IMGP6916 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




IMGP6926 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr




IMGP6971 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Mine office




IMGP6974 by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

Checking in slips




Mitsero Copper Mine by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

The adit is pretty scary looking, I didn't go very far... I think it might have been fairly stable though.




Mitsero Copper Mine by zenithfivenine, on Flickr

I could've done with taking some night shots at a lower ISO, but I was chased away by the farmer who lives above the mine.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn good shots lost,but for me the digger is my fave!


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 17, 2010)

That looks superb, i like the shot of the railway coming in. Luxo-tropical weather


----------



## tom46 (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, love this. Looks like a right playground, you really capture the aridity and desolation in your shots.


----------



## King Al (Dec 18, 2010)

Great find lost, like the pic down the adit and the shot down the train track looks fantastic


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 18, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Damn good shots lost,but for me the digger is my fave!



Quite agree klemp looks a Priesrman face shovel to me


----------



## tommo (Dec 18, 2010)

fantastic place and great pics lost


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 23, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Damn good shots lost,but for me the digger is my fave!



Ditto....loving the Stripping Shovel too


----------

